# cleaning skylight



## Precisionlemon (Jun 20, 2005)

Hiya Hymer lovers  

I was wondering if any of you ladies (or gents not to be sexist) out there have any ideas on how to clean the inside of the large skylights at the front of my B644. all the dust seems to collect in the searate areas since the shape makes it impossible to reach inside the actual plastic. Any ideas on how to take them apart or clean inside them?

cheers
Liesel


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

Don't know if it's the same as a 544 but Hub had to get up on the roof to unscrew ours, (the two bits of plastic come apart)then we gave them a good wash...... they were pretty dirty.
Seems a daft set up as cleaning them is a bludy nuisance.


----------



## Precisionlemon (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks  I'll give it a try


----------

